# [THEME] Shapewriter



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a theme I wipped up for myself a while back and put here if you want it. This one was made to match a string of themes I'm working on, but if you have some thoughts/ideas for color and what not just let me know and I'll see what I can come up with.
If you don't know what shapewriter is, Its like swype but better and no longer available on the market. Its my daily keyboard and well worth a checking out.

View attachment 797

Here's a link from my dropbox (not sure how the bandwidth is but I'd be happy to know)


----------

